# Can't Turn on Windows Defender



## webmanoffesto (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a new W7 install. I want to turn on Windows defender. But I open the program, I get dialog box, 
Defender is turned off
click here to turn it on
I click
then I get the spinning circle, and that never stops

Then I get the Service is Off please restart. Doing that has not resolved the problem yet.

How do I fix this?


----------



## webmanoffesto (Jun 4, 2010)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/931849
Fixed


----------



## webmanoffesto (Jun 4, 2010)

Attempted to follow instructions at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/931849
and I got the error  0x80070005 

I found these
http://www.systemtools.com/board/Forum13/HTML/000025.html
http://forums.techarena.in/tips-tweaks/1020365.htm

but haven't tried them yet, maybe later today.

(I'm finding Clipboard Magic's ability to capture copied text and also screencaps useful. http://www.mjtnet.com/downloads.htm )


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

what antivirus do you ahve instaled

defender gets turned off and disabled with many antiviruses including Microsoft MSE


----------



## webmanoffesto (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm using Microsoft Security Essentials.



dvk01 said:


> defender gets turned off and disabled with many antiviruses including Microsoft MSE


That would be strange. Why would MSE shut off Defender?

How do I resolve this problem?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you don't resolve it 

MSE does the same job as defender but more so it turns defender off. There is NO need for defender when MSE is installed

Defender is a cut down application that protects against some adwares & spyware but not viruses or most trojans. . MSE is a full fledged antimalware program that is designed to protect you against everything


----------



## webmanoffesto (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay, Thanks.


----------

